# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  من أساطير كيد النساء...الضرّة مرّة!!!

## أم البراء وعائشة

*من أساطير كيد الحريم..



(( الضرة مُرّه ))

كان احد الرجال متزوجاً منذ زمن طويل .. وكانت زوجته لا تنجب .. فألحت عليه زوجته ذات يوم قائله:

لماذا لا تتزوج ثانيه يا زوجي العزيز .. فربما تنجب لك الزوجة الجديدة أبناء يحيون ذكرك ... 

فقال الزوج:

ومالي بالزوجة الثانية .. فسوف تحدث بينكما المشاكل 
والغيرة !! 


فقالت الزوجه:

كلا يا زوجي العزيز فأنا احبك وأودك وسوف أراعيها ولن تحدث أية مشاكل...

وأخيرا وافق الزوج على نصيحة زوجته وقال لها:

سوف أسافر يا زوجتي .. وسأتزوج امرأة غريبة عن هذه المدينة حتى لا تحدث أية مشاكل بينكما...

وعاد الزوج من سفرته إلى بيته ومعه جره كبيره من الفخار .. قد البسها ثياب امرأة وغطاها بعباءة..

دون على زوجته وافرد 
لها حجره خاصة ... و ندها قال لزوجته الأولى :


ها انا ذا حققت نصيحتك يا زوجتي .. ولقد تزوجت امرأة ثانيه !!

وعندما عاد الزوج من عمله إلى البيت .. وجد زوجته تبكي فسألها:

ماذا يبكيك يا زوجتي 
؟؟ 


ردت الزوجة :

ان امرأتك التي جئت بها شتمتني وأهانتني وانا لن اصبر على هذه الاهانه !!

تعجب الزوج ثم قال:

أنا لن أرضى بإهانة زوجتي وسترين بعينيك ما سأفعله بها

ثم تناول الزوج 
عصاه.. وضرب بها الضرة المزعومة على رأسها فتهشمت 


وإذا بها جره فخاريه ... والزوجة قد ذهلت فقال لها الزوج

ها .... هل أدبتها لك !!

فقالت المرأة لزوجها:

لا تلمني على ما حدث.. فالضرة مره ولو كانت جره !!*

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

جزاك الله خيرا..أضحك الله سنك..

----------


## مروة عاشور

أضحك الله سنكِ وأسعدكِ في الدارين
تجمعين بين الفوائد والمُلح فيما تكتبين, فلا حُرمتِ الأجر.

من طرائف الضرائر الواقعية أن إحدى النساء معروفة بمن يسر الله لهن وضع الأجنة, فتلد في دقائق كل مرة, ثم كانت لها ضرة لا تلد إلا بعملية, ولا يخفاكن أن العملية أضعاف الولادة الطبيعية في السعر, فأغاظها أن يدفع الزوج لها أقل مما يدفع للأخرى, فطلبت منه الفرق فأبى عليها.
فما كان منها إلا أن قررت أن تلد بعملية - من غير حاجة - لتستشعر طعم العدل فينسيها ألم الجراحة!!

أخبرتني بها الزوجة الثانية.

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

لا والله صحتي أهم من المال..شكر الله لك يالتوحيد

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> جزاك الله خيرا..أضحك الله سنك..


واياكم غاليتي وهذا هدفي أن يظهر سنك وسط كل النكد ... ابتسامة

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> أضحك الله سنكِ وأسعدكِ في الدارين
> تجمعين بين الفوائد والمُلح فيما تكتبين, فلا حُرمتِ الأجر.
> 
> من طرائف الضرائر الواقعية أن إحدى النساء معروفة بمن يسر الله لهن وضع الأجنة, فتلد في دقائق كل مرة, ثم كانت لها ضرة لا تلد إلا بعملية, ولا يخفاكن أن العملية أضعاف الولادة الطبيعية في السعر, فأغاظها أن يدفع الزوج لها أقل مما يدفع للأخرى, فطلبت منه الفرق فأبى عليها.
> فما كان منها إلا أن قررت أن تلد بعملية - من غير حاجة - لتستشعر طعم العدل فينسيها ألم الجراحة!!
> 
> أخبرتني بها الزوجة الثانية.


وأضحك الله سنك اذا كانت الضرة جرة ألا تتعمد ولادتها بعملية !!! ابتسامة

----------


## أم تقى و هدى

درتي ام البراء وعائشة ممكن تكون الضرة عسل يا اخواتي لا تظلموها للضرة ......ابتسامة

----------


## حكمة

حاولت مرارا أن أرد أو أعقب .. وفي كل مرة تردني لوحة المفاتيح .. 
بماذا ستردين وبم ستعلقين ؟ وليس لك في الأمر ناقة ولا بعير : )
ولكن ومن الحياة نستشعر بمن حولنا ،، نعم  الضرة مرة ولو كانت جرة !!
وهل التي لها ضرة كالتي لا ضرة لها؟؟!!
لن تخبركم بذلك صدقا إلا  من لها في ذلك حظ ونصيب ..
كان الله في العون ...
أتعلمي يا أم البراء ومن خلال معاشرتي لبعضهن اتضح لنا أن الضرة نعمة وليس العكس !!!
فهذه وفي يوم راحتها تتفرغ لدروسها وعبادتها ... سبحان الله رخصة لها من الله لتتفقه في دينها 
بعكس إن كان معها زوجها طوال الأيام والليالي فيحد من دراستها واجتهادها أليس كذلك؟؟
وأيضا ومن خلال المشاهد الطويلة يتضح لنا أن الضرة مرة وتشعل الغيرة في القلب والحرّة ، ولو مرت سنين !!
نسأل الله أن ينزل السكينة على قلب كل من لها ضرة 
وأن يجعل( الجرة ) (ساكنة ) اللهم آمين  ابتسامة

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> حاولت مرارا أن أرد أو أعقب .. وفي كل مرة تردني لوحة المفاتيح .. 
> بماذا ستردين وبم ستعلقين ؟ وليس لك في الأمر ناقة ولا بعير : )
> ولكن ومن الحياة نستشعر بمن حولنا ،، نعم  الضرة مرة ولو كانت جرة !!
> وهل التي لها ضرة كالتي لا ضرة لها؟؟!!
> لن تخبركم بذلك صدقا إلا  من لها في ذلك حظ ونصيب ..
> كان الله في العون ...
> أتعلمي يا أم البراء ومن خلال معاشرتي لبعضهن اتضح لنا أن الضرة نعمة وليس العكس !!!
> فهذه وفي يوم راحتها تتفرغ لدروسها وعبادتها ... سبحان الله رخصة لها من الله لتتفقه في دينها 
> بعكس إن كان معها زوجها طوال الأيام والليالي فيحد من دراستها واجتهادها أليس كذلك؟؟
> ...


اللهم امين أخيتي تعقيب جميل

----------


## ام المجاهدين

مع اني مو عارفة ايش اعلق لكن لا بأس لو بقيت الجرة

----------


## مروة عاشور

> درتي ام البراء وعائشة ممكن تكون الضرة عسل يا اخواتي لا تظلموها للضرة ......ابتسامة


ما شاء الله!!
بارك الله فيكما وحفظكما من كل سوء.

----------


## إبتسام عبدالعزيز

جميل جدا ما سطرت أخيه
الله المستعان شلت هم الجرة من الآن
ولم يأتِ صاحب الجره  : )

----------


## إبتسام عبدالعزيز

انتظر سموحتك في نقله 
وفقك الرحمن

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> نعم انت رائعة ولكن لست جرة عزيزتي......حفظك الله من كل سوء آمين


وحفظك عزيزتي وسدد خطاك للحق

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> مع اني مو عارفة ايش اعلق لكن لا بأس لو بقيت الجرة


حاشاك عزيزتي أسأل الله أن تكوني أميرة قلب زوجك

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> ما شاء الله!!
> بارك الله فيكما وحفظكما من كل سوء.


اللهم آمين آمين وحفظك غاليتي

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> جميل جدا ما سطرت أخيه
> الله المستعان شلت هم الجرة من الآن
> ولم يأتِ صاحب الجره  : )


أتركي الأمر لله وادعي الله أن يعمي بصر زوجك عن النساء غيرك
واكفيه وعلّميه بشطارتك غض البصر عن كل النساء غيرك
بارك الله فيك..
بالنسبة للمشاركة انا نقلتها وانقليها كيفما شئتِ أخيتي

----------


## ام المجاهدين

> حاشاك عزيزتي أسأل الله أن تكوني أميرة قلب زوجك


اللهم امين ,اللهم امين
اود أن أسأل اخيتى ما الموضوع ؟ يعني انت ضرة.. عفوا درة

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> اللهم امين ,اللهم امين
> اود أن أسأل اخيتى ما الموضوع ؟ يعني انت ضرة.. عفوا درة


نعم انا درة أم تقى وهدى

----------


## ام المجاهدين

> نعم انا درة أم تقى وهدى


بارك الله فيكما اخواتي

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

وفيك بارك الله أخيتي

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

أخواتي الموفقة من وفقها الله عز وجل، قال تعالى:{ يا أيها الذين آمنوا اصبروا وصابروا ورابطوا واتقوا الله لعلكم تفلحون}.

----------

